# 3/15/12 Pier reports from the Panhandle....



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Suprised no one has written about this(I guess with todays tech. everyone already knows). First off on Navarre....57.5 lb Cobia caught yest. 1st fish of the year off Navarre pier. A bigger fish was hooked & lost. Lots & lots of good size Spanish caught. Pomp fishing is laging behind a bit from what I can tell. Next up is OIP....A good sized BFT caught yest. more Spaniards & lots of Sheepies. Pcola & the City, County piers in PCB are still waiting on their first ling as far as I know. Good catches of Spanish & Sheepies. Whiting bite seems to get better as you go west. 2 weeks from today & I will be down. Will start the day on the pier & finish it in the boat.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the report! !!!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

The first Cobia of the year was caught Monday or Tuesday at the PCB county pier. Looked to be around 35-40# from the pics. A 64.5# fish was caught outside the Destin pass 2-3 days ago by a guy just dumping fish carcasses. I didn't know about the fish in Navarre, but this weekend promises to be full of Cobia.


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

BlackJeep said:


> The first Cobia of the year was caught Monday or Tuesday at the PCB county pier. Looked to be around 35-40# from the pics. A 64.5# fish was caught outside the Destin pass 2-3 days ago by a guy just dumping fish carcasses. I didn't know about the fish in Navarre, but this weekend promises to be full of Cobia.


1st Cobe was caught of the St Andrews St park pier. Boat fish was caught day before yest. I was just saying that was the first fish off of Navarre pier. Sorry for the confus, I will edit.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

County Pier in PCB got a 37# today for thier first one...Roddy Pate on Navarre got a 78 today as well...spanish bite appears to be hot at all piers...


----------



## roadside_doc (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pcb*

we are leaving today for panama city beach and I want to take my 14 yo son pier fishing any pointers on bait and technique
thanks Chris


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

roadside_doc said:


> we are leaving today for panama city beach and I want to take my 14 yo son pier fishing any pointers on bait and technique
> thanks Chris


http://www.panhandlepierfishing.com/forum/index.php?board=62.0


----------

